# Dead Battery Issue



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

How long did you drive the car after jumping?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Driving a car after having a dead battery is no guarantee of a recharge. OP you really need to pull the battery, or at least unhook it and do a good recharge with an actual battery charger. If you don't have one take it to Advance they will do this for free. 
Just know an alternator is not rated to recharge, but maintain battery levels.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

It was several weeks ago it went dead the first time. And yes, I let it simply charge on the alternator. I drove it yesterday with no issue but it was dead this morning. I have a battery tester and charger so I'll take a look at it later this week if it keeps running without issue.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

What you have to understand is an alternator in most applications does not charge. It maintains a battery level.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

In addition, the alternator in the Cruze is a variable output unit, controlled by a computer. Best to have the battery checked for a bad cell and then have it charged seperately from the car's circuitry.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I surprised by this. I was under the impression that the Cruze had a ten minute "all power off" mode? I have left my overhead light on many times, even my headlights and when ever I come back to the car they are always off. I pretty sure this is stated in the manual, but I'm not positive. Maybe it's just for certain lights, etc.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I surprised by this. I was under the impression that the Cruze had a ten minute "all power off" mode? I have left my overhead light on many times, even my headlights and when ever I come back to the car they are always off. I pretty sure this is stated in the manual, but I'm not positive. Maybe it's just for certain lights, etc.



Probably not for hazards.. I hope.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-cruzetalk-start-here/6386-things-know-about-your-cruze.html

Looks like 5-10 mins. At least back a few years ago.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

10 minute battery saver power off mode is for non-safety systems such as the flashers and alarms. There is always a power drain on the Cruze's battery because of this. As far as I can tell what really happens is the circuit for the cabin fuse box is shut off after 10 minutes. Any circuits on the engine bay fuse box will continue to receive power.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Find and buy a Deltran Battery Tender Plus then connect it to the battery for a day. 

It will be the best small money you ever spend on your electrical system. 

I have three of them and have no regrets at all. 

Remember that the Diesel model has an AGM battery. You need to use a charger that is specifically designed for this technology. Using just any-old battery charger is asking for expensive trouble.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Find and buy a Deltran Battery Tender Plus then connect it to the battery for a day.
> 
> It will be the best small money you ever spend on your electrical system.
> 
> ...


 Agreed - I have the Deltran battery tender Jr. My GTO Optima Red top went close to dead over the winter. It took a few days but the Battery Tender Junior worked the magic and brought it back to life. Like the Cruze Diesel Battery the Optima is an AGM and these are sensitive to the right type of charger.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashokan1 said:


> It was several weeks ago it went dead the first time. And yes, I let it simply charge on the alternator. I drove it yesterday with no issue but it was dead this morning. I have a battery tester and charger so I'll take a look at it later this week if it keeps running without issue.


Hello Ashokan, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your battery. I look forward to your update. If you need me to reach out to your Chevrolet dealership, please do not hesitate to send me a private message. Please be sure to include your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

VtTD said:


> Probably not for hazards.. I hope.


I may be wrong, but there was one time that I assisted a colleague who got a flat tire on her way home in the middle of the night and it was raining.
As she has no clue how to change a flat tire, she called me to change it for her. I parked behind her car, turned my engine off, and set the Hazard lights on. 

While I was already putting the lug nuts back on her fresh tire, I noticed that my hazard lights stopped blinking... and I was like "wtf!?"


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been saved by the "all power off" a few times, as I am notorious for leaving the reading lights on. Interesting. I was not really aware this feature existed.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Died again this evening when my wife left work. I haven't had a moment to look into it. But I have a battery pack for her to bring with her to work until we can get it into the dealer. Any problem using a battery pack with this type of battery?


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

My battery charger is a DieHard charger/starter. It's a "multi-stage charging process with float mode monitoring". Would this work with
the AGM battery?


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Alright guys you made me read the instructions on the Sears charger. It is capable for AGM charging with a specific mode for it. So I'll do a load test to check the condition of the battery and then do an overnight charge. Thanks.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry for the excessive posts. Here's what I've found this evening. Load testing proved the battery is in fine shape. Reading 12.8 volts and holding the charge with a load. Tried to use the charger for an overnight trickle charge but it read it as charged and wouldn't overcharge the battery. So I charged the battery pack and will send my wife off to work tomorrow with the car and pack. 

Odd in that this seems to be an intermittent problem. This morning it started right up. My wife drove about 30 miles and then several hours later drove about 50 miles making several stops along the way some for as long as a half hour or so. Car started up every time. Then it sat for about an hour or so and wouldn't start with all the symptoms of a dead battery. The car alarm deactivated with the remote but when she tried to start it the only dash lights were the glow plugs and the engine symbol on the left. Everything else was dark. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Voltage is not the only thing a vehicle battery is rated for.
Cold Cranking Amps. If that is depleted you can read great voltage and get no love. Take the battery to advance and have them test it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

That's what a load tester does, no? It puts a load on the battery to see if it keeps voltage under a heavy load like cranking. What other method is there for testing cold cranking amps? In any case, this car is under warranty so it will be going to the dealer at the first opportunity.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Good point I looked over you saying load test my bad. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Make sure you get videos of the symptoms for documentation in case the dealer is not able to replicate.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not sure why you're not going directly to the dealer with this? 

Your car is warrantied. No cost to you. Plus they probably have access to a greater knowledge base than anywhere else.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Ashokan1 said:


> That's what a load tester does, no? It puts a load on the battery to see if it keeps voltage under a heavy load like cranking. What other method is there for testing cold cranking amps? In any case, this car is under warranty so it will be going to the dealer at the first opportunity.





Tomko said:


> Not sure why you're not going directly to the dealer with this?
> 
> Your car is warrantied. No cost to you. Plus they probably have access to a greater knowledge base than anywhere else.


Didn't read his last post did you?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's going to the dealer first thing Monday morning. Good idea on the video, I'll try to do that on the next failure to start. 

It started fine this morning and when my wife got home this evening I tried to start it. It would start but with a very slow, initial engine rotation. Definitely like a bad battery. So I test voltage again and it reads 11.3v and down to 10.1v with a load. Hmmmm. It read fine yesterday with a load. Charged it in the AGM mode and it went up to 14.5v ata slow charge for about an hour or so. Read the voltage with the load tester but without the load and it read a volt lower at 13.5. With a load it was reading 12.3 and holding. What gives? I'm thinking it may have a cracked cell or something that is intermittent. Any thoughts?


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

if you went down to 10.1 volts under a load, than you most likely have a bad battery. That's pretty much borderline. Generally, you want to stay above 10v when starting a car.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Not sure why you're not going directly to the dealer with this?
> 
> Your car is warrantied. No cost to you. *Plus they probably have access to a greater knowledge base than anywhere else.*


You give GM tech a lot. and I mean A LOT more credit than I do.

the last time I took a diesel to a GM tech, was for a bad glow plug controller (the glow plug light stopped coming on). The GM tech, for some reason, kept going over the fact that the glow plug reaches tens of thousands of degrees and that it won't come on until the engine reaches that temperature. I literally had to take a video on my phone of another friend's truck of the glow plug light coming on, to get them to replace it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

danhr said:


> You give GM tech a lot. and I mean A LOT more credit than I do.
> 
> the last time I took a diesel to a GM tech, was for a bad glow plug controller (the glow plug light stopped coming on). The GM tech, for some reason, kept going over the fact that the glow plug reaches tens of thousands of degrees and that it won't come on until the engine reaches that temperature. I literally had to take a video on my phone of another friend's truck of the glow plug light coming on, to get them to replace it.


Are you extrapolating this one experience to all tens of thousands of GM Techs in America?


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah I figured it's borderline bad on that 10.1v reading. But why would it read 12.3v with a load once charged? And then discharge a few days later? Alternator issue? Bad battery? I'm stumped. I always thought a voltage reading with a load would indicate a bad battery even with a full charge.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ashokan1 said:


> Yeah I figured it's borderline bad on that 10.1v reading. But why would it read 12.3v with a load once charged? And then discharge a few days later? Alternator issue? Bad battery? I'm stumped. I always thought a voltage reading with a load would indicate a bad battery even with a full charge.


The battery can be defective a still kinda work but it gives up the ghost like yours a couple days later. It's not always on/off with batteries, so many variables affecting that chemical reaction.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Are you extrapolating this one experience to all tens of thousands of GM Techs in America?


Yes and no. Do I have a few more stories about GM tech's? Yes. Is it enough to deem every single GM tech in this world as incompetent? No. Do I know a few GM tech's that are very knowledgeable? Yes (but for every one knowledgeable one, there are about 20 incompetent ones).

The big question would be, is it enough for me to not risk taking my vehicle there, when possible? Absolutely. 



Ashokan1 said:


> Yeah I figured it's borderline bad on that 10.1v reading. But why would it read 12.3v with a load once charged? And then discharge a few days later? Alternator issue? Bad battery? I'm stumped. I always thought a voltage reading with a load would indicate a bad battery even with a full charge.


A battery can lose its ability to "hold its charge" in layman's terms. Either that or you have something small drawing power from your battery. If you can, try charging the battery and then let it sit, disconnected, for awhile and then load test it (while it's sitting around, don't let it sit on concrete). Unless you have an ammeter.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

From GM's Service Information:


TechLink said:


> A warranty code is required for all batteries replaced under warranty. The code is generated by the Midtronics GR8 Battery Tester/Charger (EL-50313), which now captures additional information in the expanded 15-digit code. The software of the tester/charger must be updated. The latest software release is available on the GM Dealer Equipment website (U.S.) at GMDE Solutions. In Canada, go to www.des-canada.ca.
> 
> Warranty codes are generated only when the battery test is set up as follows on the tool:
> • Select Diagnostic Mode
> ...


I doubt Manny, Moe and Jack have access to this knowledge base.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Are you extrapolating this one experience to all tens of thousands of GM Techs in America?





Tomko said:


> From GM's Service Information:
> 
> 
> I doubt Manny, Moe and Jack have access to this knowledge base.


Look up the A/C belt removal/installation on a 2010 Camaro SS on a GM service tech manual and let me know how much you want to follow GM's "instructions"

Not saying that they are all bad, but a little bit of common sense should come into play. Diagnosing a battery/charging system is fairly basic.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Battery replaced by dealer. All seems to be good for the last few days.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

That really sounded just like what happened to my battery as well... When they took my battery outta my Cruze (Eco model) and put in on the tester, all tested good. But when they moved over to CCA, it read 0.. So, even though the battery would hold a charge, it couldn't pump out the AMPS required to start the car. Battery replaced, all was good.
BTW, the GAS Cruzes were noted to have bad batteries. Most never more than 2 years from mfg. I got almost 1 year outta mine.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Ashokan,

We're pleased to hear that your concern has been resolved. Please feel free to contact us via private message if you ever have any other vehicle questions or concerns. We will be glad to help!

Best,

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the support, advice, wisdom and guidance this site has provided. You all rock!


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just for the record keepers out there. Here's the code for the faulty battery that was on the receipt the dealer provided. 
CODE 6F47U-3MP01-QTG02. All done under warranty, of course.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I read that the spec for the CTD is a 800CCA battery. And most of us Got a 730CCA battery from the factory. It seems that GM did not have the 800CCA available and decided to pass off 730CCA batteries in the CTD. Perhaps the 730CCA is what is spec for the Non-Diesel. 

Wondering If I should complain or wait for it to fail.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

msav said:


> I read that the spec for the CTD is a 800CCA battery. And most of us Got a 730CCA battery from the factory. It seems that GM did not have the 800CCA available and decided to pass off 730CCA batteries in the CTD. Perhaps the 730CCA is what is spec for the Non-Diesel.
> 
> Wondering If I should complain or wait for it to fail.


I would complain. I have never checked mine, though .


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a 2014 diesel Cruze that is still having battery/ starting problems. My battery only goes down when the outside air temp is less than 25 degrees F. Has anyone else noticed this? Chevrolet tech assist says they have never heard of this happening.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

skip66 said:


> I have a 2014 diesel Cruze that is still having battery/ starting problems. My battery only goes down when the outside air temp is less than 25 degrees F. Has anyone else noticed this? Chevrolet tech assist says they have never heard of this happening.


I'm inclined to think it's a weak battery. The cold has never been a battery's friend. It's not unusual for a battery to reach its end of life in the winter.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

skip66 said:


> I have a 2014 diesel Cruze that is still having battery/ starting problems. My battery only goes down when the outside air temp is less than 25 degrees F. Has anyone else noticed this? Chevrolet tech assist says they have never heard of this happening.


My battery was fine for 2 1/2 years then I noticed slower cranking on very cold days. Finally it barely started the car and due to low voltage the transmission would not shift properly. I was well out of warranty at that point. The dealer ended up replacing it with a 765 CCA Cadillac battery which has worked well. I made a post about it a couple months ago with more details and part numbers. (IIRC)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> I have a 2014 diesel Cruze that is still having battery/ starting problems. My battery only goes down when the outside air temp is less than 25 degrees F. Has anyone else noticed this? Chevrolet tech assist says they have never heard of this happening.




Hello skip66, 

We?re sorry to hear that you?ve been experiencing these battery concerns with your Cruze as of late. I understand you have consulted with a technician, but if you would like an additional layer of assistance please do not hesitate to reach out to us by private message. If interested, please be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, full contact info and dealership name for documentation. 

Kindly, 

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

msav said:


> I read that the spec for the CTD is a 800CCA battery. And most of us Got a 730CCA battery from the factory. It seems that GM did not have the 800CCA available and decided to pass off 730CCA batteries in the CTD. Perhaps the 730CCA is what is spec for the Non-Diesel.
> 
> Wondering If I should complain or wait for it to fail.


Where did you read that the Cruze is spec'd for any particular battery capacity? Is there a class action at hand? I still remember the Chevy engines being put in Olds years ago and the Olds owners needing to take there car to a Chevy dealer for repairs! And the plastic gears in their auto transmissions.

Are the 730 CCA batteries really 800 CCA batteries but just born defective for some reason then get relabeled as 730CCA? Is this the underlying reason why the high rate of problems with this battery? Then there is also the issue of the varying alt voltage from a low of 11.1V to 15.3V, is this suggesting and/or contributing to early battery failures. Is there an intermittent short in a cell? An intermittent battery voltage of 11.1 might suggest this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Automotive batteries are rated by their CCA. How manufacturers rate them is somewhat up to the manufacturer. Some may very well lower the rating on a battery that is otherwise "good", but this rating is usually designed into the battery.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> Automotive batteries are rated by their CCA. How manufacturers rate them is somewhat up to the manufacturer. Some may very well lower the rating on a battery that is otherwise "good", but this rating is usually designed into the battery.


The explanation does not address the high failure rate in Cruze cars discussed on this blog nor the issue of the abnormal fluctuation in battery voltage and how that can either enhance or very quickly shorten battery life or even be the inherent root cause of the fluctuations.

A grading" process is used in many industries to make a lower performing product "acceptable" to some less demanding users. But when speaking to a single product designed to performance spec's but which does not meet those spec's due to process variation/defects, how does one make that acceptable when the less performing product is inherently "DEFECTIVE" ? Does one know how that defect will perform and increase/decrease in performance over time, temperature, vibrations, etc, etc? Its born defective and will remain defective without any corrections(repairs) being make. Unless one believes in miracles.

Another reason a 800CCA battery should be installed:

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/threads/battery-specs-for-cruze-diesel.24734/


----------

